# كورس لصيانة الاجهزه الطبية ...



## isbiotech (2 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء....بالله اي شخص عنده معلومات عن كورسات عملية لصيانة الاجهزه الطبية في القاهره...وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## profromany (12 يوليو 2011)

gfg


----------



## Saber Rizk (14 يوليو 2011)

www.ues-egypt.com, for biomedical eng. courses


----------



## kamalahmed (24 يوليو 2011)

ابحث في اليلوبيجز عن شركة medical engineering


----------



## الارقم امير (1 أغسطس 2011)

زملائي الأعزاء
مركز استشارات الهندسة الطبية بجامعة القاهرة هو أفضل مكان للكورسات الطبية وأسعارة ممتازة وهذه الكورسات المتاحة هناك وتليفونات المركز هي
35737938
35678941
0129648774

Introduction to Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)
Advanced Topics in Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)
X-ray Imaging Systems 
Ultrasound Imaging Systems
Introduction to computed Tomography (CT)
Basics in Ventilator & Anesthesia Machines 
Dental Equipment
Role of infection control in Sterilization 
World of Endoscopes 
Diathermy 
Heart Lung Machine 
Bio-Potential Equipment (ECG, EEC, EMG) 
Labs Equipment 
Medical Gases System 
Hemodialysis 
Application of Laser in Medical Equipment & Ophthalmology Equipment Audiology 
ICU Equipment (Syringe, infusion, Defibrillator, Monitor) 
Physiotherapy Equipment 
Managing Safety in Healthcare ​ 
ولكم منى كل التوفيق 
عليك الاتصال بهم


----------

